# In your opinion what is the Best pistols ever designed?



## Remington 7400

See topic. Please vote for 1 revolver and 1 semi auto, no caliber restrictions.

My vote:

Revolver: S&W model 10
Semi-Auto: Colt 1911


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer

My vote for revolver is: S&W 500 mag
My vote for the semi is: the 45 winchester mag grizzly http://world.guns.ru/handguns/hg180-e.htm


----------



## Gohon

Revolver: 45 Long Colt
Semi-Auto: Colt 1911

Everything else to me just seems to be a improvement on these two.


----------



## Remington 7400

*Gohon wrote:*


> Everything else to me just seems to be a improvement on these two.


So true, So true, even today, there is little you can do to improve upon the reliability and performance of the 1911 platform, fighting/defensive handguns just don't get much better. And the .45 Colt, even in today's age of magnums, super magnums, ultra magnums, and high performance wildcats, the .45 colt can still hold its own.


----------



## Bore.224

Revolver: S&W 686

Pistol/Autoloader : Sig P226

Maybe the Colt Python would beat out the 686 but I have never fired one? Sig pistols when all is said and done are the best, Glock may run a close second.

The .45 Colt is good if you reload makes a good cartridge for hunting and defence. Many cartridges are better IMOP but gun folks are traditionalists and that is why it is even still around! Same goes for the .45 ACP you have the .40 S&W,.357 Sig, 10mm that are all better if not far better cartridges that hit harder and shoot straiter. But hey whatever you like in real terms it will not really matter but to call the 1911 the best ever is crazy it definaty was ahead of its time but that time is over.


----------



## 94silverado

I think any Ruger Revolver preferably one that holds a .45LC or .44 Magnum

Autoloaders i like the 1911 platform in .22LR

:lol: Just kidding .45ACP


----------



## Gohon

> to call the 1911 the best ever is crazy it definaty was ahead of its time but that time is over.


Yes, but the key word here is designed. The .40 S&W,.357 Sig, 10mm may or may not be better cartridges and that certainly is debatable but the guns they are used in are not new designs that are removed any great distance from the old 1911 design.


----------



## buckseye

german lugar then sturm ruger


----------



## Darkest Night

Revolver: Smith and Wesson model 10

The standard police model.

Automatic: 1911 Colt

No doubt about it. I think it's the best handgun ever made. Glocks are pretty popular but I just never liked them, especially after one exploded in my father's hand, and I don't like plastic guns. I've never liked 9mm it doesn't have the stopping power, or the reliability.


----------



## Whelen35

1896 mauser It is what really started the semi-auto pistol as more than a single action pistol would do.

Colt 1911 The best of John Brownings designs.

Ruger single action blackhawk The best of avalible to the masses in single actions.

S&W model 10 What all double action pistols want to be when they grow up.

Glock 17 and 19 It changed forever the way we think about what we can make our guns out of.


----------



## Chestnut

Well, since you did say best...

If money were no object I'd say Freedom Arms Model 83 for the revolver.

And I'd agree with the 1911 crowd. How could you not? But I want mine in .50- just as soon as I can hide $3k from my wife!


----------



## Darius

the best pistol in essence: m1911

the best revolver: ruger gp100 357 mag


----------



## Horsager

Best revolver: Colt Python/Diamondback

Best Semi-auto: 1911


----------



## Danimal

Auto: 1911
Revolver: SAA


----------



## Robert A. Langager

Auto: P35 Browning (Hi Power)
Revolver: Any of the combat masterpiece models by Smith & Wesson K22 K32 K38


----------



## huntin1

Revolver - S&W 686

Auto - SigSauer P220

huntin1


----------



## Hardsell

Pistol: Colt 1911
Revolver: Colt Single Action Army.


----------



## gentleman4561

auto:colt 1911 45. acp
revolver: Ruger Black Hawk 44.


----------



## bamajeepjunkie

sig sauer p226


----------



## J.R.

Luger 9mm

Ruger redhawk


----------



## Sixgunner

Semi auto- Glock 19

Revolver- Ruger Redhawk any caliber


----------



## 94NDTA

Revolver: S&W 686 .357 mag.

Semiauto: 1911 .45 ACP


----------



## sdbaydogs

Revolver: S&W 686 .357 mag. or 610 10mm

Semiauto: S&W 41


----------



## Wyomingpredator

revolver: any ruger, the reloading manuals say use only in ruger and Thompson cetner for a reason Thompson is single shot and ruger is the strongest revolver,
Auto I am limited on my experience but I will buy a kimber when money permits, can't beat a 1911


----------



## usmarine0352

Whelen35 said:


> 1896 mauser It is what really started the semi-auto pistol as more than a single action pistol would do.
> 
> Colt 1911 The best of John Brownings designs.
> 
> Ruger single action blackhawk The best of avalible to the masses in single actions.
> 
> S&W model 10 What all double action pistols want to be when they grow up.
> 
> Glock 17 and 19 It changed forever the way we think about what we can make our guns out of.


The 1911 was ONE of Browning's best inventions, no doubt. However, John Browning also made the "Ma Deuce" .50 caliber machine gun, too. Which, to this day is used by the Army, Navy, Coast Guard, and Marine Corps. After almost 100 years, still going strong.

I still think the 1911 platform is the best auto pistol ever made. After almost 100 years, it's still being used all over the world and by the Special Forces of many countries.

:sniper:


----------



## Scooter

the S&W model 29 .44 Mag

the M1911 45ACP


----------



## rasmusse

Revolver: S&W Combat Masterpiece

Pistol: Ruger Standard


----------



## driggy

Revolver Python
Semi 1911


----------



## lowdog

Revolver: Ruger Super Blackhawk

Auto: 1911


----------



## vpboat

I know I'm going to get bashed for this. 1911 .45 auto from many manufacturers..........awesome. But, sorry, I've personally seen a glock do some amazing things!!!!!!! Through conditions like nothing else I've seen go through......heat, cold, water, sand, dirt, crushing weight, practically every ammo, etc. Go ahead, beat me up. But, this is what I would trust my life to when I have to pull the trigger.


----------



## huntin1

vpboat said:


> I know I'm going to get bashed for this. 1911 .45 auto from many manufacturers..........awesome. But, sorry, I've personally seen a glock do some amazing things!!!!!!! Through conditions like nothing else I've seen go through......heat, cold, water, sand, dirt, crushing weight, practically every ammo, etc. Go ahead, beat me up. But, this is what I would trust my life to when I have to pull the trigger.


I've heard the "stories" about Glock too, never actually seen them go through anything. I've never owned one, but I don't think your tupperware would survive:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kgjmtj9T ... re=related

I could be wrong though.

I'll still take a Sig over a Glock anytime.

huntin1


----------



## varmit b gone

Revolver:Ruger Super Redhawk in 44 mag. Auto:1911 45 ACP
Not the most expirinienced person when it comes to handguns, but I have shot enough to know these are my favorites.


----------



## vpboat

I tell everyone defend yourself with what you think is the most reliable and dependable firearm for you. Get what is right for you and practice with it.

I've just gone through a lot of training and had to personally defend myself. I will always own a Glock for this purpose. I know I have to get ready for a ton of terrible comments, but, I got rid of all my Sigs when I did not have time enough to keep one greased enough to be reliable. Don't have to do this with a Glock.

Remember, the people behind the bad guy want to live as well. Be responsible and research your caliber and load if you are defending yourself. If hunting/defending bear, different story, different research.


----------



## vpboat

What amazes me more than anything is that you have a link to the Sig 226 which has a polymer frame just like the glock. Looks like Sig is trying to catch up to the Glock to me???? Just came available a few years ago. Glock has been doing this for years??? I don't really care, just trying to make sure folks know all their options.


----------



## huntin1

The 226 has been around a heck of alot longer than any Glock and is not a polymer frame, they do however have polymer grip panels available.

And why on earth would you need to grease a Sig. I've been carrying my 229 every day for 14 years, never greased it and it has never failed me.

I really don't care either, shoot what you want. But in my 20 years as a firearms instructor I've been exposed to a lot of different sidearms. I've never seen a Glock that comes close to the quality and dependability of a Sig. I've also converted many Glock shooters to Sig just by letting them shoot my Sigs, after they shoot higher scores with my Sig they get rid of their Glock.

I'll agree with one point, people should be aware of all their options.

huntin1


----------



## vpboat

Again to make sure we give folks accurate adive, I would like to retract my statement about the Sig P226 having a polymer frame. It does not. My mistake. I confused this with some of the other new models Sig has been advertising. My point was that Sig has come out with a lot of new guns aimed at going after the Polymer frame market and I find that ironic.

Again, rent many guns and shoot them. Get what you feel comfortable with and the features you want. I like simple and reliable, maybe that is why I like the Glock after having used and abused many different pistols.

Many like Sigs. Many like Glocks. I like the Glock. To each his own. But, maybe you just get partial to certain pistols when you've had the oppotunity to abuse them in the field and defend your life with them.


----------



## huntin1

vpboat said:


> Again to make sure we give folks accurate adive, I would like to retract my statement about the Sig P226 having a polymer frame. It does not. My mistake. I confused this with some of the other new models Sig has been advertising. My point was that Sig has come out with a lot of new guns aimed at going after the Polymer frame market and I find that ironic.


Many gun makers are now offering a polymer framed pistol in their line up. It's about market share and trying to hold on to it, not necessarily because polymer framed pistols are better. And to keep the info accurate, it's the Sig SP2022.



vpboat said:


> Again, rent many guns and shoot them. Get what you feel comfortable with and the features you want. I like simple and reliable, maybe that is why I like the Glock after having used and abused many different pistols.


Can't argue with try many different guns and get the one that feels the most comfortable.



vpboat said:


> Many like Sigs. Many like Glocks. I like the Glock. To each his own. But, maybe you just get partial to certain pistols when you've had the oppotunity to abuse them in the field and defend your life with them.


Which is why I prefer Sig over Glock.

edited 03/16/08 to add:

In keeping with the information aspect I did a search on pistol malfunctions, got quite a few hits for Glock including this for: http://www.thegunzone.com/glock/problems.html

suprisingly little on Sig.

For what it's worth.

huntin1


----------



## Mattu

Revolver: Thats a tough one. I could name just about any type of Ruger revolver especially the old model vaquero. But I think I'll go with Ruger *GP100*. Best 357 next to a freedom arms or dan wesson. But thats in a different league.

Semi Auto: 1911, though no one can argue that the Glock has had a profound effect on the industry


----------



## justmetal

auto: Randall 1911
rev: ruger gp100
Just wish we could buy what ever we want in California then the choice would be any full auto . :sniper:
:sniper: :sniper:


----------



## squeeze

Colt 1911

S&W Mod. 29 in .44 mag.

Bagged many deer with both.


----------



## Colt

Colt SAA


----------

